# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Une peluche attachante

## Emile Zoulou

Je suis jaloux. Moi ma copine, tout ce qu'elle me donne, c'est des coups de tatane lorsqu'elle veut me montrer ce qu'elle a appris au Ju-Jitsu. Et ce mec, là, sur kotaku, qui vient faire le mariole avec sa nana qui lui a bricolé une peluche smoker...

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Han, elle assure, il l'a achetée où ?

----------


## cheewie

C'est écrit que la copine du gamer lui a faite elle-même ><

N'empêche, ça c'est un super cadeau :P

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Mais je parlais de la copine du gamer...

----------


## redsensei

C'est très simple à faire :

- Tu prend un Bisounours.
- Tu le mets 5 minutes au microonde thermostat "Nuke it"

Et voila  ::P:

----------


## Kaenyth

Pour plus de réalisme, tu récupères des draps d'hôpitaux de patients ayant eu des escarres pour confectionner les fringues. Tu auras l'apparence... et l'odeur!

----------


## padow

J'ai l'impression qu'on balance tous ce que l'on peu comme niouzes pour combler un vide...  ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

Waip, ça n'a vraiment aucun intérêt les peluches crados, genre tripaille de renard.....

 ::ninja::  steack haché, comme guibolles

----------


## Le Glaude

Woah  ::O: 

Need  :Bave:

----------


## Say hello

Tient pourquoi elle a choisis le smoker? Avec sa loooonnnngue langue...
Avec la quelle il peut faire pleeeeiiiin de choses..

Moi je dis que ça sent l'insatisfaction sexuelle de la copine.

Désolé mais si elle tenait vraiment à lui elle aurait fait un boomer, avec un petit buzzer dedans programmé pour faire "Bllleuuu glrblgllp blrrr" quand on appuie dessus.
Beaucoup plus jouissif.

----------


## zabuza

> C'est très simple à faire :
> 
> - Tu prend un Bisounours.
> - Tu le mets 5 minutes au microonde thermostat "Nuke it"
> 
> Et voila


Recette certifié Maison par Maïté !

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> J'ai l'impression qu'on balance tous ce que l'on peu comme niouzes pour combler un vide...


T'es pas le seul à penser ça  ::|: 
Pour la peine, j'ai ajouté cette news à ce topic
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...=1#post1957220
Il vaut mieux les calmer dès maintenant, avant qu'ils nous fassent des news sur la santé de leur chat, ou leur passion pour les hamsters.
On n'est pas sur un skyblog ici.

----------


## BigDams

Quand j'étais gamin j'avais un doudou qui ressemblait à ça:

Malheureusement j'en trouve plus des comme ça et je suis triste ::cry::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

HAN ! J'ai aussi eu un truc du genre ! J'avais totalement oublié !

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Quand j'étais gamin j'avais un doudou qui ressemblait à ça:
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2264/...0f8e25.jpg?v=0
> Malheureusement j'en trouve plus des comme ça et je suis triste


Le mien était violet (ou mauve, j'ai un doute), et ouais, j'en avais aussi un comme ça.
J'en vois quelques uns d'ailleurs parfois en vide-grenier.

----------


## Cranesec

> Quand j'étais gamin j'avais un doudou qui ressemblait à ça:
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2264/...0f8e25.jpg?v=0
> Malheureusement j'en trouve plus des comme ça et je suis triste


Putain de madelaine de Proust  ::cry:: 
Tu lui foutais les doigts dans la tête, ça bougait les yeux et la bouche, c'était beau  ::cry:: 
Vite que quelqu'un se rappele comment ça s'appele, que je m'en chope un sur ebay  :Emo:

----------


## Ch'tio

elle assure la copine! je veux un petit boomer à cajoler é_è

----------


## alegria unknown

Si on regarde bien sur la gauche de la photo, je crois bien qu'elle est en train de lui faire un cube (Portal)... Ou alors il est fini, mais raté.

Pas comme celui-ci:

----------


## BigDams

Cranesec ça s'appelle un boglin

Je te recommande pas l'occasion, le caoutchouc a tendance à mal vieillir, et à suinter gras, ça pègue comme on dit dans le sud-ouest

----------


## Maele

aww il est tout mimi ce smoker :D

----------


## Tromzy

> Cranesec ça s'appelle un boglin
> 
> Je te recommande pas l'occasion, le caoutchouc a tendance à mal vieillir, et à suinter gras, ça pègue comme on dit dans le sud-ouest


Ca existe en neuf ?  ::o: 

J'en avais un aussi, un petit, mais y avait des gros, j'adorais leur boite, c'était une cage en carton imitation bois.  :Emo: 

Je veux en acheter un.  :Emo:

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Si on regarde bien sur la gauche de la photo, je crois bien qu'elle est en train de lui faire un cube (Portal)... Ou alors il est fini, mais raté.
> 
> Pas comme celui-ci:
> http://www.wonderlandblog.com/photos...cuddlycube.jpg


N'importe quoi  :^_^: .

----------


## alegria unknown

> N'importe quoi .




Peut-être qu'elle a commencé, pis elle pas réussi à faire un truc assez carré, ça l'a gonflé et... Ok en plus, tant' j'hallucine. Non ? Je lance le débat.

C'était vraiment très intéressant.

----------


## Tilt

Putain mais c'est dégueulasse ce truc

----------


## Zacota

A quand celle de Hunter montée sur ressort  ::):

----------

